# Moving to Canada from Australia



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been in a long distance relationship with my girlfriend for the last year who lives in Canada. I just got back from a trip in Canada with her which was fantastic.

Anyway long story short one of us is going to have to move at some point or another if we are going to be together, we haven't really discussed it in depth yet but I have a habit of liking to get my ducks in line well in advance.

So I'm just doing some background information digging into how difficult it would be to move from Australia to Canada. I'm in my mid twenties; I am qualified and work in Information Technology with a few years experience. I'm currently working in system administration but have experience with software development and help desk, so I'm somewhat flexible. 

Now as far as I can tell IT workers are not on the skilled workers list for Canada and my understanding is I could get a working holiday visa (which is valid for 12 -24 months?). Would this be the best way of approaching this?

I would be moving to Alberta most likely Calgary possibly Edmonton.

Now this probably wouldn't be for at least 12 months but any information or guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Lieker,

I don't like to be the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately Canada, Australia and the UK have been making pretty hard to move in situation like yours.

Marriage won't guarantee you a path to immigration (see the case of a Canadian who married a British national and the UK rejected the immigration)

There are several couples who are living apart or they end up settling down in a different neutral country and then they try to "immigrate" after awhile since they have history of living a real marriage.

However, I believe there is program between Canada and Australia that would allow Australians (depends on age) to work in Canada (temporary basis). If you move then there is a possibility down the road to stay in Canada legally. try to look for Australia Canada relations at the Australian Foreign Affairs website.

I wonder myself, why someone would move from Australia to Canada ? It is bloody cold there man. Try convincing her to move to Australia that's a better deal for you two!!!!!!!


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Lieker,
> 
> I don't like to be the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately Canada, Australia and the UK have been making pretty hard to move in situation like yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Canuck,

I knew someone would ask why I would consider leaving Australia as I noticed the Australia sub forum is the most active forum on this website.

Yes Australia is a beautiful country I was born and raised here but so is my girlfriend. She is a Canadian national though, so basically push come to shove I would be happy to relocate if it means I can be with her. Nothing is in stone yet she will be visiting here later next year if everything goes to plan so who knows she might fall in love with it here. 

There are some disadvantages to living here namely high cost of living, getting screwed by middlemen on pretty much everything and astronomically high prices for entering the property market, some of the highest in the world. It's actually a real issue here and the Government is just starting to realise that lots of Australian Citizens in their twenties are leaving for overseas, many not returning. Because in all honesty Australia is great if you already have an established career with a decade experience under your belt and some money to burn otherwise it can be a bit ordinary at times.

Now that I've had my little first world problem whinge(sorry about that) but I wanted to give an honest answer to your question. I realise the grass won't be greener on the other side but I would be willing to give moving a go if it meant I could be with my girlfriend on a more permanent basis, even though all my family and friends are located here in Australia. As far as I can tell Australia and Canada both have temporary working visas (working holiday visas) for people under 30 which would apply to both of us. 

Though I imagine it would be harder for her to move here on a more permanent basis than vice versa for me as everyone wants to move to Australia these days and the Government is quite strict on the amount of people they let in. If we live together for 12 months we could try the spousal thing but I will need to do more research into that. Which is part of the reason I found this forum.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

There is indeed a working holiday program between Canada and Australia. You are eligible to use it multiple times provided you still meet the age criteria.

Your girlfriend can sponsor you for permanent residence once you have been living together for a year, or alternaively if you are married. The rejection rate for applicants is currently about 16 percent, however if you are in a genuine relationship you should not have too much to worry about.

It is also possible that you could obtain permanent residence after working in a skilled job in Canada for some time.


----------

